# برمجة AVR Microcontroller



## منار يازجي (10 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم:
سأقوم في الأيام المقبلة بتزويدكم ببعض المحاضرات الجيدة حول برمجة AVR Microcontroller إن شاء الله تعجبكم.

01.PDF

02.PDF

03.PDF​


----------



## نور الدين مولانا (12 يوليو 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررة


----------



## م عزت (13 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## منار يازجي (13 يوليو 2008)

*برمجة متحكمات Avr*

محاضرات إضافية...وانتظروا المزيد


----------



## kahtan82 (13 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (13 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله بيك


----------



## منار يازجي (13 يوليو 2008)

إليكم المزيد....


----------



## منار يازجي (15 يوليو 2008)

ملفات جديدة...


----------



## مجدالدين م (16 يوليو 2008)

يسلموا كتير على الملفات المفيدة التي كنت أبحث عنها - هل يوجد في كليتنا (الحاسبات) هذا المنهاج ؟


----------



## منار يازجي (16 يوليو 2008)

مجدالدين م قال:


> يسلموا كتير على الملفات المفيدة التي كنت أبحث عنها - هل يوجد في كليتنا (الحاسبات) هذا المنهاج ؟


 
إذا كان قصدك بـ "كليتنا" كلية الهندسة الإلكترونية بجامعة حلب والتي أدرس فيها فهناك العديد من المقررا حول المايكروكونترولر8051 وخاصة مققراة د.حازم عيسى
وفي هذه السنة تم إدخال المتحكم Avr في مقررات قسم التحكم والالكترون وغيرها
وهو مستخدم بكثرة في مشاريع التخرج وأصبح متداول بين المهنسين والطلاب


----------



## منار يازجي (16 يوليو 2008)

تابع......


----------



## هجووورة (16 يوليو 2008)

جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## مجدالدين م (17 يوليو 2008)

نعم قصدي كلية الهندسة ... في حلب قسم " الحاسبات " 
هل يوجد في هذا القسم ؟ أم في أقسام تانية بس ؟


----------



## محمد فؤاد (17 يوليو 2008)

مشكورين على على الملفات 
وساحاول ادراج اللغه الخاصة به لااكمال الموضوع


----------



## منار يازجي (18 يوليو 2008)

مجدالدين م قال:


> نعم قصدي كلية الهندسة ... في حلب قسم " الحاسبات "
> هل يوجد في هذا القسم ؟ أم في أقسام تانية بس ؟


 
ما أتوقع أنه موجود في قسم الحاسبات مقرر عن Avr لكن في مقرر عن 8051


----------



## ادور (23 يوليو 2008)

مشكورررررررررر كتير لكم


----------



## احمد زيزوووووووووو (25 يوليو 2008)

بجد والله يامنار الف الف الف الف الف شكر بجد انتي متعرفيش انا محتاج لكتب عن الميكروكنتروللر atmel avr قدايه ياريت لو في كتب متقدمة اكتر من كدة ياريت تحطيها في المنتدي انا عضو جديد بس بشكل دة باذن الله هكون عضو ممتاز واكرر شكري


----------



## احمد زيزوووووووووو (25 يوليو 2008)

اذا كان في كتب اخري بس ياريت تكون متقدمه عن كد ياريت واذا كان عندك اوحتي لينك عن البروجرامين ب سي ياريت بردو معلش والله انا في اشد الحاجة لليهم فعلا عشان المشروع جزاكي الله خير:87:


----------



## الياس عبد النور (25 يوليو 2008)

مششششششششششششششششششكورررر


----------



## فداء (27 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عراقية الاصل (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اختي وبارك الله فيكي


----------



## منار يازجي (5 أغسطس 2008)

*برمج Avr بلغة C*

حمل المترجم CodeVisionAVR C الرائع وبرمج كالمحترفين
وقريباً جداً راح أزودكم بملفات تشرح كيفية البرمجة بالتفصيل


----------



## عبد الله 1 (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هل الملفات تحتوى على دائرة ال borner


----------



## عبد الله 1 (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هل الملفات تحتوى على دائرة ال burner


----------



## منار يازجي (10 أغسطس 2008)

*الملف التعليمي الأول*

حمل من الرابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/136252663/Programming_AVR_Microcontroller_with_C_1_.pdf.html


----------



## منار يازجي (10 أغسطس 2008)

*الملف التعليمي الثاني*

حمل من الرابط
http://ifile.it/mhpyjan


----------



## ayham87 (10 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
مشكورين


----------



## kahtan82 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*الإصدار الأحدث من CodeVisionAVR*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:56:

إليكم برنامج CodeVisionAVR V2.03.4


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95787.html#post809146


----------



## أبو برآء (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور كتير أستاذة/أستاذ منار يبدو أنك قد قرأت أفكارى و سبقتنى فقد كنت أنوى عمل مشاركة عن ال Avr فى هذا المنتدى الطيب أقوم فيها بتجميع كل ما يخصه من شروح فيديو عربيه و مواد باللغتين الإنجليزيه و العربيه نظرا لندرة هذه المواد فى المنتديات العربية و لم يمنعنى إلا إنتظار تركيب ال Dsl على العموم مشكور/مشكورة على هذا الجهد الطيب جعله الله فى موازين حسناتك.

ملحوظة : أرجو التوقف عن قرآءة أفكارى و أنتظروا إن شاء الله عدد من المفاجآت الطيبة بمجرد تركيب ال DSl .:34:


----------



## الكترونيك الموصل (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا عل موضوع


----------



## kahtan82 (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:56:

إليكم برنامج CodeVisionAVR V2.03.4
من هنا
غير اللاحقة إلى 
rar

http://mihd.net/1j0mepr


----------



## Ahmed Adel (28 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكى الله الف خير يا اخت منار وفعلا دورة ممتازة جدا وإلى المزيد


----------



## محمودصفا (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمودصفا (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## منار يازجي (30 أغسطس 2008)

إليكم المزيد قريباً


----------



## جاكس (30 أغسطس 2008)

*شكراااااا*

:56:مشكورة اختى و الله يا ريتك من زمان حاطة هالموضوع و اذا كان عندك كمان ملفات على الـavr ياريت تحطيون و لا تواخزينا عمنعزبك معنا شوي 
سؤال :
انت من كلية الهندسة بحلب؟؟؟
و شكراا لك


----------



## منار يازجي (3 سبتمبر 2008)

حمل الملف الثالث من الرابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/142383399/Programming_AVR_Microcontroller_with_C_3_.zip.html
وانتظروا الملف الرابع قريباً


----------



## منار يازجي (3 سبتمبر 2008)

جاكس قال:


> :56:مشكورة اختى و الله يا ريتك من زمان حاطة هالموضوع و اذا كان عندك كمان ملفات على الـavr ياريت تحطيون و لا تواخزينا عمنعزبك معنا شوي
> سؤال :
> انت من كلية الهندسة بحلب؟؟؟
> و شكراا لك



لاشكر على واجب
نعم أنا مهندس واتخرجت هذه السنة من كلية اهندسة الالكترونية بجامعة حلب


----------



## مسعود عزام (4 سبتمبر 2008)

كل التقدير والاحترام على هذة الهدية الغالية 
وفقك الله لما يحبة ويرضاة


----------



## kahtan82 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

منار يازجي قال:


> لاشكر على واجب
> نعم أنا مهندس واتخرجت هذه السنة من كلية اهندسة الالكترونية بجامعة حلب


 جزاك الله خيراً أخي:77:

أخوك قحطان - حلب


----------



## ادور (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر كتير لكم 
رمضان كريم


----------



## ابراهيم جاهين (6 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## منار يازجي (15 سبتمبر 2008)

حمل الملف الرابع
http://rapidshare.com/files/145565420/Programming_AVR_Microcontroller_with_C_4_.zip.html


----------



## Ahmed Adel (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمودة ابوالياس (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وفقكم الله الى ما تحب وترضى


----------



## حسين الحاراتى (20 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الخارق


----------



## حسين الحاراتى (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسام أنور (4 أكتوبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## بدرالدين أحمد (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخ منار والله انا بأمس الحاجة إلى معلومات عن هذا النوع من المتحكمات 
مشروعي التخرج عن تصميم منظومة avr مربوطة مع الحاسب عن طريق المنفذ usb حيث يمكن برمجة المنظومة من خلال الحاسب 
واللغة المطلوبة مني هي لغة ال c 
يعد إذنك شو عندك معلومات عن هذا الموضوع لا تبخل علي فيها واذا ممكن شوفك بحلب ؟
انتظر منك الرد


----------



## محمد فؤاد باجندوح (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن البرنامج 

CodeVision with *AVR* *Studio*

لانني نزلت الملف السابق ولكنة يرفض العمل لعدم وجود stdio.h


----------



## webmaster (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا أخت منار...


----------



## balqaliai (29 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## aboOody (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير جميعا وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم..


----------



## حازم شومان (22 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عاشق الخيال (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووره يا منار واللله انتي تستاهلين كل خير والله كلمة مشكوره قليله في حقك واللله الي مثلك يامنار نادر صدق مهندسه منجد تستاهلينها:d


----------



## سليمان صياح (23 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكر منار على هذه المشاركة
ولكن طرح الموضوع بشكل بسيط لايصلح ألا للمعرفة والأطلاع
لقد قمت بأستخدام هذه العائلة من المتحكمات لتنفيذ منظومة آلية للتحكم بمجموعة توليد ديزلية مربوطة على التفرع مع الشبكة الكهربائية العامة 3 فاز مع المراقبة المستمرة لكلا الشبكتين لتجنب الحالات الخطرة والعابرة للشبكة الكهربائية
و حماية الأحمال الكهربائيةومجموعة التوليد الديزلية والأنذار عن الحالات الخطرة
وأظهار حالة المنظومة ومراحل العمل بشكل مستمر من خلال أشارات ضوئية وسمعية ورسائل تظهر على شاشة lcd والدلالة على أماكن الأعطال
وقد أستغرق معي المشروع وقتا طويلا حوالي السنة من العمل المستمر
وأكثر ما واجهته من صعوبات هو السوفتوير والهاردوير الخاص بالمتحكم
الميكروي.
اليكم المخطط النهجي لعمل تلك المنظومة والذي هو مفتاح الحل لعملية برمجة المتحكم.
أن تعلم هذا النوع من التقنية يكون بالخطأوالتجريب وليس بالدروس النظرية الصماء
لطلب أي شيء من المايكرو من عائلة avr وللمساعدة في أي مشروع بهذا الخصوص اطلب ذلك على المنتدى أو راسلني على (my mail
soleman.ciaah @gmail .com)وخاصة طلاب كليات الهندسة في سوريا(علما أنه كان مشروع تخرجي بهذا المجال من التحكم العالي المستوى)


----------



## منار يازجي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

سليمان صياح قال:


> أشكر منار على هذه المشاركة
> ولكن طرح الموضوع بشكل بسيط لايصلح ألا للمعرفة والأطلاع
> لقد قمت بأستخدام هذه العائلة من المتحكمات لتنفيذ منظومة آلية للتحكم بمجموعة توليد ديزلية مربوطة على التفرع مع الشبكة الكهربائية العامة 3 فاز مع المراقبة المستمرة لكلا الشبكتين لتجنب الحالات الخطرة والعابرة للشبكة الكهربائية
> و حماية الأحمال الكهربائيةومجموعة التوليد الديزلية والأنذار عن الحالات الخطرة
> ...






شكراً لاهتمامك زميلي سليمان
لكن ربما إنك لم تلاحظ اسم الموضوع الذي طرحت فيه مشاركتي " برمجة AVR Microcontroller "
يعني كل هدفي من الموضوع هو تعريف الزملاء على هذه العائلة وكيفية التعامل معها وبرمجتها
أما فيما يتعلق بمجال استثمارها وتطبيقاتها العملية فهذا عائد إلى خبرة ومقدرة كل مهندس والمجال الذي يعمل فيه وأدوات التطوير الهندسي المتاحة بين يديه 
وعلى كل حال يسعدنا أن نستفيد من خبرتك وخبرة الزملاء جميعاً في هذا المجال بطرح بعض المشارع العملية ليكون الموضوع أكثر شمولية


----------



## زياد طارق ال نصير (27 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير وادعو لك بالموفقية والفلاح


----------



## حازم شومان (5 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا افدة الناس


----------



## amir aytaroun (6 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك اخي الكريم

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## khuled (7 ديسمبر 2008)

اولا شكرا علي المجهود في شرح avr
بس في مشكله ان دراستي AVR AT90S8515


----------



## khuled (8 ديسمبر 2008)

اتمني وجود شرح ل Avr At90s8515


----------



## منار يازجي (9 ديسمبر 2008)

زميلي العزيز khuled
جميع المتحكمات في عائلة AVR تعمل بنفس المبدأ مع وجود فرق في بعض المميزات كحجم الذاكرة وعدد المداخل والمخارج .......
وما عليك سوى مراجعة DATASHEET الخاصة بالمتحكم AT90S8515 وسترى مدى سهولة الأمر
بإمكانك الدخول إلى الموقع 
http://www.alldatasheet.com
وتحميل الملف


----------



## mydreams (11 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير
موضوع جميل


----------



## ramzi-eng (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*thanks my friend*​


----------



## محمد فؤاد (15 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك اخي بس الرابط لايعمل ويقول ان الملف محذوف 
فممكن رابط اخر يعمل 
وممكن يكون فية stdio.h




kahtan82 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:56:
> 
> إليكم برنامج CodeVisionAVR V2.03.4
> من هنا
> ...


----------



## العقاب الهرم (15 فبراير 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## محمدالقبالي (15 فبراير 2009)

شكر كبير للأخ  منار يازجي​


----------



## mohamed fernaz (27 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله ووفقك الى كل خير


----------



## sjnabil (28 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## مراد الدرديرى (28 فبراير 2009)

AVR Assembler User Guide
http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2008/08/avr-assembler-user-guide.html


----------



## Eng_Bandar (1 مارس 2009)

ألف شكر لمنار تازجي على هذا الموضوع 
ممكن استفسار عن at89c55wd وكيفية برمجته بلغة الـ c و ممكن الكود لعمل sms لهذا الميكرونترولر ارجوا الرد بسرعة (( و هو لعمل مشروع تخرج )) 
مشكورين على المجهود الطيب


----------



## رياض يحيى (1 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووورررررررررررةةةة


----------



## azm (20 مارس 2009)

منار يازجي قال:


> حمل من الرابط
> http://ifile.it/mhpyjan




*شكرا لك اخي بس الرابط لايعمل ويقول ان الملف محذوف*


----------



## منار يازجي (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
سأحاول تأمين رابط آخر في أسرع وقت لكن الآن عندي مشكلة بالانترنت
أرجو المساعدة من الزملاء الذين حصلوا على الملف سابقاً


----------



## منار يازجي (23 مارس 2009)

محمد فؤاد قال:


> شكرا لك اخي بس الرابط لايعمل ويقول ان الملف محذوف
> فممكن رابط اخر يعمل
> وممكن يكون فية stdio.h





azm قال:


> *شكرا لك اخي بس الرابط لايعمل ويقول ان الملف محذوف*



السلام عليكم 
الحمد لله المشكلة انحلت بسرعة
إليكم الرابط الجديد
http://ifile.it/rkwhp1a

والملف المرفق يحوي كلمة المرور​


----------



## ice storm (1 أبريل 2009)

رقم المشاركة : [*33*] ice storm 
جديد





http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/member.php?u=337572








*السلام عليكم
بليززززززززززززززز
اريد program مالpic16f873
الي بقدر بليز يرسلي باسرع وقت
ع الليميلي
[email protected]*​


----------



## flamengo (21 أبريل 2009)

مشكور كتتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير وياريت تزودنا بمشاريع وتطبيقات باستخدام avr


----------



## كونترولر (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 000
شكراً لك ياستاذ منار على هذا الموضوع وعلى كل الجهود المبذول 
ووفقك الله لكل خير ​


----------



## منار يازجي (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
إليكم هذا الرابط الذي يحتوي على عشرات المشاريع والتطبيقات الجميلة
أرجو أن تنال إعجابكم
http://courses.cit.cornell.edu/ee476/FinalProjects/


----------



## م.زواهر (27 أبريل 2009)

أنت رائع يا منار
شكرا ً


----------



## احمدابوالمعاطى (28 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا للمهندس منار هذا الرابط للدرس الثانى لا يعمل *


منار يازجي قال:


> حمل من الرابط





منار يازجي قال:


> http://ifile.it/mhpyjan


----------



## منار يازجي (28 أبريل 2009)

احمدابوالمعاطى قال:


> *شكرا للمهندس منار هذا الرابط للدرس الثانى لا يعمل *​



إليك الربط الجديد للدرس الثاني
http://ifile.it/ivl3ymf


----------



## Abdullah Alsaidi (12 مايو 2009)

*قليل من الشكر*

لك منا الف مليون تحية يا أستاذ منار وجزاك اللة خيراً


----------



## احمدابوالمعاطى (13 مايو 2009)

*الف شكر لك و الله هو الموفق*


----------



## saimou (19 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## عاطف ماضى (20 يوليو 2009)

* السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أخى الكريم جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود وإن شاء الله يكون فى ميزان حسنااتك أخوك فى الله
*


----------



## Eng.Fareeed (10 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووره اخر حاجه


----------



## زرقة السماء (10 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك اخي و جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## عاابر القارات (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك العلومات القيمة


----------



## م/رضا عبدالله (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هزه الموضوع
اطلب المساعدة منكى فى معرفة كيفية عمل LCDوكيفية عرضdataعليها من على sensor


----------



## منار يازجي (14 أغسطس 2009)

م/رضا عبدالله قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هزه الموضوع
> اطلب المساعدة منكى فى معرفة كيفية عمل LCDوكيفية عرضdataعليها من على sensor


أخي رضا
ستجد على هذا الرابط الملف التالي
Programming AVR Microcontroller with C(2)
وهو يوضح طريقة التعامل مع LCD


http://ifile.it/ivl3ymf​


----------



## هانى خيال (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا غاية فى الجمال:16:


----------



## HICHAM1982 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## husssam3409 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## منار يازجي (22 أكتوبر 2009)

أشكر الجميع على المشاركات الجميلة


----------



## اابوصلاح (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا أخت منار... thank you very much


----------



## moh.abed (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شــــــكراً


----------



## ADNAN_23 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاء ربي خيرا وفي ميزان حسناتك


----------



## boy abdo (11 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم اما بعد
ارجوا من المهندسه منار مساعدتى فى عمل battery charger by using atmega 32 l
ولكى جزيل الشكر والتقدير
boy abdo


----------



## NATGAS (14 ديسمبر 2009)

اتقي الله ماهذايااخي


----------



## مهندس مصر (3 يناير 2010)

*مجموعة من 16 كتاب نادرة فى microcontroller

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t172946.html*


----------



## abokamelscs (3 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى التوفيق من كل قلبي للاخ منار ولجميع الاخوة 
واتمنى ان تقبلوني اخا لكم 
واود من ادارة المنتدى السماح لي باضافة ايميلي
ليتم اضافة الاخوة في الماسنجر 
واعد بالمقابل ان لا ابخل بما املكه من خبرة عملية في مجال الميكرو avr& pic
ان التواصل مع الاصدقاء هو سبب ابداعي 

وشكرا​


----------



## eng maf (12 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احد بناة المستقبل (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mkls77 (22 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## انوشه (22 فبراير 2010)

من فضلك انا مشروعى عن smart gate من فضلك حاول تساعدنى
وانا محتاجه الرد بسرعه


----------



## منار يازجي (23 فبراير 2010)

انوشه قال:


> من فضلك انا مشروعى عن smart gate من فضلك حاول تساعدنى
> وانا محتاجه الرد بسرعه


ممكن توضيح ما هو المطلوب بالتحديد!!!!!
وما هو المقصود بالمشروع؟؟؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## اابوصلاح (25 فبراير 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررره


----------



## المكمش (26 فبراير 2010)

شكراً لك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## larbi13 (28 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## hosho (2 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
بارك الله بيك*​

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hamada ayad (7 مارس 2010)

الله يزيدك


----------



## بعيد في الغربة (12 مارس 2010)

اخ منار جزاك الله خير 
يااخي الملف الثاني في السي (( لا يعمل الرابطين)) وشكرا


----------



## منار يازجي (13 مارس 2010)

بعيد في الغربة قال:


> اخ منار جزاك الله خير
> يااخي الملف الثاني في السي (( لا يعمل الرابطين)) وشكرا



إن شاء الله سأعيد رفع الملفات وبروابط جديدة غداً​


----------



## EE_star (14 مارس 2010)

الف الف شكر يا منار على المجهود الجبار


----------



## منار يازجي (14 مارس 2010)

*إعادة تحميل كتاب برمجة AVR باستخدام C CodeVision*

السلام عليكم
إليكم الروابط الجديدة 

الجزء الأول
http://www.4shared.com/file/240830740/b489ad50/Programming_AVR_Microcontrolle.html


الجزء الثاني
http://www.4shared.com/file/240834588/9a012957/Programming_AVR_Microcontrolle.html


الجزء الثالث
http://www.4shared.com/file/240840118/71887185/Programming_AVR_Microcontrolle.html


الجزء الرابع
http://www.4shared.com/file/240841880/19fc1e14/Programming_AVR_Microcontrolle.html

​


----------



## TF6M (15 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك

*


----------



## مرام موسى (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيل الشكر يا اخت منار


----------



## بعيد في الغربة (17 مارس 2010)

منار يازجي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> إليكم الروابط الجديدة
> 
> الجزء الأول
> ...




شكرا جزيلا
و
جزاك الله خير


----------



## بعيد في الغربة (17 مارس 2010)

عفوا اخي منار حملت الملف الثاني اكثر من مرة بس الملف مضروب

<<Programming AVR Microcontroller with C(2).zip: CRC failed in Programming AVR Microcontroller with C(2).pdf. The file is corrupt>>


----------



## منار يازجي (18 مارس 2010)

بعيد في الغربة قال:


> عفوا اخي منار حملت الملف الثاني اكثر من مرة بس الملف مضروب
> 
> <<Programming AVR Microcontroller with C(2).zip: CRC failed in Programming AVR Microcontroller with C(2).pdf. The file is corrupt>>



أخي الكريم
الرابط يعمل بشكل صحيح والملف سليم
وعلى العموم هذا رابط آخر لعيونك
http://ifile.it/4zpcr7f/Programming%20AVR%20Microcontroller%20with%20C(2).rar
​


----------



## الثوري 2 (19 مارس 2010)

رائع
شكرا لكي يا منار


----------



## kamal saieed (25 مارس 2010)

بجد مجهود رائع منك
جزاك الله خيرا
والى الامام دائما


----------



## المندس الصغيير (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ousama_mhmd (15 أبريل 2010)

*مشكور*

مشكور على هذه الجهود وننتظر المزيد باذن الله


----------



## abdhamdan (15 أبريل 2010)

thank you brother


----------



## محمد 30 (15 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا اخي


----------



## محمد 30 (15 أبريل 2010)

يسلمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو


----------



## waseem electronic (22 أبريل 2010)

تسلم على المعلومات الحلوة والمفيدة
بس عندي سؤال حول كامرات المراقبة نوع ptz منو يقدر يساعد جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## mohrem (29 أبريل 2010)

متشكر جدا أخي على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## akrem2009 (3 مايو 2010)

نشكرك اخي


----------



## eng maf (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الرهوان (6 مايو 2010)

مع خالص شكرى


----------



## حمــــــــودي (12 مايو 2010)

_صراحة الشكر ما يكفي _
_انتي محتاجة هدية على المجهود دا _
_الله يوفق__ك_
_ _​


----------



## منار يازجي (13 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكم زملائي
بارك الله بكم جميعا​


----------



## م/تامر العربى (13 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## عبد11 (17 مايو 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## عبد11 (17 مايو 2010)

فعلا انا استفدت كثيرا من هذه المشاركات


----------



## dedo20052010 (18 مايو 2010)

متميز جدا وجزاك الله خيرا واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## alia5000 (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## elec center (23 مايو 2010)

بارك الله جهودك


----------



## Hussienح (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا ليك اخت منار


----------



## fadilove124 (24 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## منار يازجي (26 مايو 2010)

بارك الله بكم جميعاً
ولا شكر على واجب​


----------



## mohamedtoto (27 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااكثيرااااااااااااا لهذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## alexander18 (15 يونيو 2010)

الله يعطيكم الجنة


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (21 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ... شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا... كثيرا كتيرا


----------



## mas89 (3 يوليو 2010)

غقر الله لكم ولوالديكم واسكنكم فسيح جناته يارب


----------



## almasryno1 (4 يوليو 2010)

موضوع رائع جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## alghareeb (17 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (19 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبو عبد الرحمن الف (22 يوليو 2010)

*متميز جدا وجزاك الله خيرا واتمنى لك التوفيق*​


----------



## benchhida (23 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته أنا مبتدأ في برمجة 
أريد أحدايرشدني عن رسم 
avr programmeur
ويكون وقع تجربته( استعملت رسما من النات لمبرمج ولم يكن يعمل )حتى أقوم بالبرمجة و التجربة معا وأتابع كل هذه الدروس المفيدة شكرا عل المجهود


----------



## LionVoice (23 يوليو 2010)

الصراحة عمل رائع ومجهود يشكر صاحبة


----------



## شهاب الجعفري (25 يوليو 2010)

اخوتي اخواتي العزاء محتاج شرح عن كيفية برمجة vvvfللمصعد محرك تو سبيد جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سعدون لميتيد (29 يوليو 2010)

اولا : الله يجزاك الجنة .
ثانيا: وين احصل كراك فلوكودv4 .
وشكرا. سعدون لميتيد


----------



## منار يازجي (1 أغسطس 2010)

سعدون لميتيد قال:


> اولا : الله يجزاك الجنة .
> ثانيا: وين احصل كراك فلوكودv4 .
> وشكرا. سعدون لميتيد



تحياتي أخ سعدون 
للأسف أنا لا أستخدم هذا ابرنامج وليس عندي أية فكرة عنه


----------



## طلو (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاُ


----------



## benchhida (7 أغسطس 2010)

سعدون لميتيد قال:


> اولا : الله يجزاك الجنة .
> ثانيا: وين احصل كراك فلوكودv4 .
> وشكرا. سعدون لميتيد


.......................
*هذا ملف البرنامج 
http://www.4shared.com/file/pLVqrad_...ad_V43763.html

وهذا الكراك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/rD8EgJwS...ional__KG.html

بالنسبة لتركيب الكراك توخى الحذر وقم بالخطوات التالية 
1 - تاكد من ان التاريخ اليوم والعام صحيح بجهازك 
2 - قم بلصق flowcoddll بمسار البرنامج 
3- اكتب وانتبه في الكتابة 
02A1RR-GJY6UA-DM8J8Z-WGZBA1-G3C7HZ
حين يطلب منك البرنامج المفتاح ملاحظة المفتاح متكون من ستة مقاطع وهذا المفتاح يوجد به خمسة اذا الاخير يترك فارغا
4 - حين فتح flowcod بعد تنصيبه اذهب الى s'enrigistrer - aide 
والرقم المطلوب تضعه حين فتح ملف الكراك 
flowcode4 profisional kg.exe*


----------



## أبو عبد الرحمن الف (10 أغسطس 2010)

السلام رعليكم 
ممكن من فضلكم مساعدتي 
سأبدأ تدريبا ان شاء الله الشهر المقبل لدى شركة تقوم بتجارب الكترونية على المكونات الالكترونية 
موضوع تدريبي حول بناء متحكم صغري من عائلة اتميل ATmega32 كي يستطيع فحص الكهرباء و معرفة اذا كان AC او DC لاغراض تجريبية
الرجاء مساعدتي بأي شئ يفيدني و يسهل الامر علي
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## منار يازجي (11 أغسطس 2010)

أبو عبد الرحمن الف قال:


> السلام رعليكم
> ممكن من فضلكم مساعدتي
> سأبدأ تدريبا ان شاء الله الشهر المقبل لدى شركة تقوم بتجارب الكترونية على المكونات الالكترونية
> موضوع تدريبي حول بناء متحكم صغري من عائلة اتميل atmega32 كي يستطيع فحص الكهرباء و معرفة اذا كان ac او dc لاغراض تجريبية
> ...



السلام عليكم
سيصلك مخطط الدارة والبرنامج غدا ان شاء الله​


----------



## أبو عبد الرحمن الف (11 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## منار يازجي (12 أغسطس 2010)

أبو عبد الرحمن الف قال:


> السلام رعليكم
> ممكن من فضلكم مساعدتي
> سأبدأ تدريبا ان شاء الله الشهر المقبل لدى شركة تقوم بتجارب الكترونية على المكونات الالكترونية
> موضوع تدريبي حول بناء متحكم صغري من عائلة اتميل ATmega32 كي يستطيع فحص الكهرباء و معرفة اذا كان AC او DC لاغراض تجريبية
> ...



السلام عليكم
[FONT=&quot]الفرق الأساسي بين [/FONT]AC[FONT=&quot] و[/FONT]DC[FONT=&quot] هو التردد. لذلك سيقوم المايكروكونترولر بحساب التردد للجهد المطبق على دخل [/FONT]Optocoupler[FONT=&quot] وفي حال كان الجهد [/FONT]DC[FONT=&quot] سيكون التردد صفراً وسيضيء الضوء الأخضر أما إذا كان الجهد [/FONT]AC[FONT=&quot] سيضيء الضوء الأحمر وستظهر على شاشة [/FONT]LCD[FONT=&quot] قيمة تردد الجهد المطبق.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يتم احتساب التردد من خلال احتساب عدد النبضات المطبقة على المدخل [/FONT]T0[FONT=&quot] لـ [/FONT]Timer0 [FONT=&quot] وذلك خلال وقت قدره [/FONT]1sec[FONT=&quot] يتم ضبطه بواسطة [/FONT]Timer1[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وأنا مستعد لأي توضيح في حال لزم الأمر.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لا تنسونا من دعائكم
[/FONT]


​


----------



## أبو عبد الرحمن الف (12 أغسطس 2010)

السلام رعليكم 
اخي العزيز اريد ان اخبرك اني مبتدئ في مجال المايكروكونترولر٠ 
فهمت ردك على العموم ولكنه غير كاف لمبتدئ مثلي٠ 
هل اجد عندك محاضرات تساعدني اكثر٠٠ 
اما الملف المرفق فلم اعرف كيفية تنصيبه؟
جازاك الله كل خير وجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## زهير انيس ضاهر (12 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## الباشق2010 (15 أغسطس 2010)

سلمت يداك يا بن الكرام


----------



## منار يازجي (15 أغسطس 2010)

أبو عبد الرحمن الف قال:


> السلام رعليكم
> اخي العزيز اريد ان اخبرك اني مبتدئ في مجال المايكروكونترولر٠
> فهمت ردك على العموم ولكنه غير كاف لمبتدئ مثلي٠
> هل اجد عندك محاضرات تساعدني اكثر٠٠
> ...



أخي الكريم
السلام عليكم
بالنسبة للمحاضرات التي طلبت فقد قمت سابقاً برفع سلسلة من المحاضرات ستفيدك وتساعدك راجع الرابك التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94811-12.html

وبالنسبة للملف المرفق فأنت بحاجة إلى برنامج winrar لفك الضغط وستجد بداخله ملف من النوع dsn يفتح ببرنامج proteus يحوي الدارة وملف hertz.prj فيه البرنامج يعمل مع برنامج Codevision


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (16 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكي على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## أبو عبد الرحمن الف (16 أغسطس 2010)

جازاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## يوسف حاتم (18 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن شرح عن كيفية برمجة البروسسر بادخال اشارة منطقية وبالتفصيل وشكرا


----------



## منار يازجي (18 أغسطس 2010)

يوسف حاتم قال:


> السلام عليكم ممكن شرح عن كيفية برمجة البروسسر بادخال اشارة منطقية وبالتفصيل وشكرا




سؤالك غير واضح​


----------



## جهادعقاب (29 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك على جهودك


----------



## جهادعقاب (29 أغسطس 2010)

اخي العزيز انت تريد معرفه برمجه المعالج عن طريك الحاسوب 
سيتم الرد حين الانتهاء من نسخ الملفات المرفقه


----------



## ziezooo (30 أغسطس 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alisouf (30 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورر اخي الكريم


----------



## أبو عبد الرحمن الف (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بدأت البارحة فترة التدريب في شركة، وطلب مني البحث عن كل المعلومات التي تساعدني على معرفة كيفية برمجة Atmega8 و كيفية وصله بالحاسوب بواسطة AVRisp mk2 وكيفية إرسال البرنامج الذي عليا كتابته ب AVR Studio 4 ٠ 
الرجاء مساعدتي بكل شرح يمكنه مساعدتي على فهم كل هذه المراحل

ولكم جزيل الشكر المسبق وجازاكم الله كل خير والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

موضوع مفيد لكل مهندس الكترونيات​


----------



## wolf4ce (8 سبتمبر 2010)

إلى كاتبة الموضوع منار يازجي ، و الله فخر الي اني اشوف بنت بذكائك و منارة في مجال الحاسوب ، انا بجامعة البحرين تعلمت برمجة ال PIC و intel 8086و عندما انتقلت إلى جامعة العلوم التطبيقية اكتشفت معضم الطلام الي يتخرجون ما لهم علم في شيء، يعني للاسف يتخرجون و ينسون اهم ما تعلموه عن الميكروكنترولر. لكن الغريب انك فتاه و الله كبرتوا بعيني و الله. رفعتوا الراس


----------



## أبو عبد الرحمن الف (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*طلب مساعدة في AvrAtmega8 وجزى الله الجميع خيرا.*

*السلام عليكم
**بدأت فترة التدريب في شركة، وطلب مني البحث عن كل المعلومات التي تساعدني على معرفة كيفية برمجة Atmega8 
و كيفية وصله بالحاسوب بواسطة AVRisp mk2 وكيفية إرسال البرنامج الذي عليا كتابته ب AVR Studio 4 ........
لقد قرأت هذا الكتاب وهو جيد للغاية
ولكني في حاجة إلى تفسير معمق أكثر من أجل فهم أفضل.
لذلك أود الحصول على جميع المعلومات التي يمكن أن تساعدني على فهم تركيبة وكيفية أداء AVRAtmega8 
وجميع تفاصيل هذه المكونات...وكيفية تفاعل هذه المكونات مع بعضها البعض!!!!!!!*​ *الرجاء بالعربية أو الفرنسية إن أمكن وشكرا.*​ *وجزاكم الله كل خير، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله.*
:32::32::32:​


----------



## أبو عبد الرحمن الف (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*رابط الكتاب*

وهذا رابط الكتاب(http://www.filey.in/files/0RA6LXHE/Programming%20AVR%20Microcontroller%20with%20C.rar)


----------



## منار يازجي (13 سبتمبر 2010)

wolf4ce قال:


> إلى كاتبة الموضوع منار يازجي ، و الله فخر الي اني اشوف بنت بذكائك و منارة في مجال الحاسوب ، انا بجامعة البحرين تعلمت برمجة ال pic و intel 8086و عندما انتقلت إلى جامعة العلوم التطبيقية اكتشفت معضم الطلام الي يتخرجون ما لهم علم في شيء، يعني للاسف يتخرجون و ينسون اهم ما تعلموه عن الميكروكنترولر. لكن الغريب انك فتاه و الله كبرتوا بعيني و الله. رفعتوا الراس



شكرا للمديح والثناء بارك الله بك
لكن أود التنبيه إلى أنني شاب ولست فتاة
عندنا في سوريا يستخدم اسم منار للذكور والاناث معا
لا بأس فكثيرا ما وقع مثل هذا الالتباس
أهلا بك​


----------



## nnhh (13 سبتمبر 2010)

برنامج محاكاة


----------



## nnhh (13 سبتمبر 2010)

thank u


----------



## هشام دكالي (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## عبدالله الدليمي (1 أكتوبر 2010)

محاضرات وملفات مفيدة جدا شكرا على هذه المبادرة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abouelmouti (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## eng.ahmedsakr (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا 
و يا ريت نبذة مختصرة عن هذه المتحكمات


----------



## solidsnake1990 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

Thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gawed (14 أكتوبر 2010)

avr اختصار لايش


----------



## gawed (14 أكتوبر 2010)

اختصار ايش avr


----------



## gawed (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر جدددددددددددددددددددا


----------



## gawed (14 أكتوبر 2010)

علي الكتب مشكككووور جددددددددددددددددا


----------



## ENG.SAMAN (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## الجوعاني (19 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين جميعاً وجزاكم الله خير 
كما اشكر منار يازجي على مجهوده


----------



## ghostdie90 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

وفقكم الله لما يحبة ويرضاة ...


----------



## فؤاد الشوافي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ماقصرت اخي الكريم


----------



## lahcen09 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## gawed (5 نوفمبر 2010)

:83::19:اريد مشروع صغير ب الميكرو كونترولر pic16f84 بسرعه مافيش وقت يا مهندسين اشكركم كثير علي تعاونكم معنا:58::19::84::73:


----------



## gawed (5 نوفمبر 2010)

ارسال المشروع عبر الرابط التالي [email protected]


----------



## nasersayed (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً أخي*


----------



## ims max (7 نوفمبر 2010)

أعزك الله أخي
موضوعك أكثر منرائع


----------



## هيممما السقا (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هيممما السقا (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عمر النعسان (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيراً
ونفع بك الأمة


----------



## السنجهاوى (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكى


----------



## السنجهاوى (12 ديسمبر 2010)

اسف بارك الله فيك اخ منار


----------



## اميربلابلاد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككوررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (1 يناير 2011)

دمتم لتقدم والابداع المستمر والاجر والثواب الاكبر


----------



## searcher_2010 (2 يناير 2011)

شكراً


----------



## ajeeljabbar (6 يناير 2011)

مشككككككككووووورررر لك جدددددددا


----------



## النور2 (19 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيك الف الف الف 000 
عافية


----------



## عبدة قورة (21 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجهد المبارك*​


----------



## eng-777 (19 فبراير 2011)

ربي يبارك فيك اخي اشكرك من قلبي وفقك الله


----------



## الجنرال الزلاوى (19 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب,وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## المهندس ماركو (2 مارس 2011)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع
انا مبتدئ في هذا المجال ومطلوب مني مشروع اي دارة فيها متحكم من نوع atmega 16 أو 32 
وكود المايكرو حصرا بلغة السي 
هل من مشروع عند أحدكم اقدر استفيد منه 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohmadgamal (3 مارس 2011)

thnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnx bas elrabet mo ye3mal


----------



## lllamar (4 مارس 2011)

*ارجو المساعده ضررررورى عندى نسختين 7 على الجهاز وعايزة امسح واحده ياريت حد يرد عليا ضرورى*


----------



## محمد سعد عبد الملك (4 مارس 2011)

أقول لكاتب المقال أو مترجمه إن صح التعبير ، مجهود جميل، جزيت عنه خيرا ، ولكن نطمع في الزيادة ، أقصد الزيادة النوعية، وليس الكمية، بمعنى أن تضيف في أسلوب شرح ما فهمته أنت،ثم تعيده بأسلوبك الخاص لمن يتعلم منك،بحيث لا تترك صغيرة ،إلا على الأقل وتشير إليها،أما من الناحية التقنية فموضوعك جميل يستحق الشكر، فشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## العيون الدامعة (6 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور ة أختي الكريمة وبارك الله بجهودكِ


----------



## محمد سعد عبد الملك (7 مارس 2011)

impécable ............montaha alraw3a wallahy


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (16 مارس 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر اخي


----------



## ميشيل عياد (19 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الحبيب ربنا يعوضك خير انشاء اللة تعالى مشكورجدا جدا


----------



## سعيد قادر (19 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكى الف الف شكر


----------



## Eng Maro 2000 (21 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## أبو النييز (25 مارس 2011)

ألف شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## عماد الكبير (2 أبريل 2011)

* جزاكِ الله كل خير 

وبارك الله فيكِ

ونفع الله بكِ*


----------



## khoklland007 (6 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الصادق بن علي (17 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## smoo (22 أبريل 2011)

سلام عليكم
انا بحاجة لمساعدة لبرمجة ساعة توقف رقمية باستخدام atmega8 وبلغة سي يعني مثل ساعة سباق
وتقوم باظهار دقائق وثواني


----------



## ابوعبدالله الديوان (24 أبريل 2011)

تسلم على هذا الشررح بس ياريت ولو شرح بسيط عن الdvr واكون شاكر جدا


----------



## bakeraf (4 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخي ويعطيك العافية


----------



## علي نبيل محمود (8 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## yhiaa (20 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*

الشكر على المجهود الرائع
أكثر الله من أمثالك:31:


----------



## عبدالباري الجبوري (20 مايو 2011)

*ما شاء الله لاقوة الا بالله معلومات رائعة جداجدا فلك كل الشكر والتقدير *


----------



## رياض مسلم (31 مايو 2011)

جزاكي الله خيرا منار


----------



## طاط (2 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا*

:77:


----------



## عبدالله الدليمي (3 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الملفات القيمة


----------



## nabel2001 (14 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً أخي بارك الله بيك
*​


----------



## haedar alrobae (18 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## gladiator_engineer (21 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## linuxking (21 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## greatman-t (25 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م م ص ع ح (26 يونيو 2011)

الله يوفقك ويجزاااااك خير


----------



## مهدي البريهي (6 يوليو 2011)

اخي العزيز جزاك الله الف خير على هذه الملقات المهمة وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## saad_ (23 يوليو 2011)

جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك يا بشمهندسة 
ربنا يذيدك من علمة


----------



## e.moh (23 يوليو 2011)

:75:الف شكر باشمهندس منار :30::30::30::30::30:.... مجهود رائع و الاروع من كده متابعتك ليه على مدار 3 سنين و موضوع 5 نجوم
محمد... مصر


----------



## ahmedamer777 (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير عنا.


----------



## حيدر زهراو (28 يوليو 2011)

سلمت اناملك


----------



## hussamli (8 أغسطس 2011)

السلام علكيم 
يعطيكي العافية اخت منار 
اود التواصل معك في مشروع برمجة avr ان امكن ذلك انا قمت بتصنيع الدارة ومتطلباتها لم يبقى سوى تصميم البرنامج للدارة


----------



## eng.control (15 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ....


----------



## عثمان عدنان (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور حبيب


----------



## mustafamogh (27 سبتمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## nadar (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## nadar (29 سبتمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله موضوع قيم فعلا


----------



## nadar (29 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_haidar (4 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ممكن ان يتم تزويدي ببحوث او ملخصات بحوث ماجستير في الهندسة / قسم الالكترونيك والاتصالات
مع تحياتي


----------



## eng_haidar (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## klawat (5 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكرك اخي


----------



## حسين سيتو (9 أكتوبر 2011)

رحمه الله والديك


----------



## رياض يحيى (12 أكتوبر 2011)

جزل الشكر ............................في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## momani9 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورين ..................................


----------



## wadah1111 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

shokran 3al mwdoo3 el ra2e3


----------



## Evening Star (7 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيكم العافية .......
بس إذا في مجال تزويدنا بأي معلومات عن المتحكم ATmega16 
ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## ساالم (11 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي على الكتب القيمة وزادك الله علمًا و سعتًا و صبرًا على نشر العلم .


----------



## وسام كريم (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## a.s.a (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكوررررررر اخي الكريم*​


----------



## lampard chelsea fc (17 نوفمبر 2011)

والله بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## danych (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*والله بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاك الله عنا الف خير*​


----------



## abo_zead333 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

نور الدين مولانا قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررة


مششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## العراقي12 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## Amr Abo Salem (19 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لكل من قام بهذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## اسامه الياس (19 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم : اريد اسال عن صيانة كارت ال avr وذلك عند صيانتي له وفحصي له بتسليط فولتيه 110 فولت ac وجد ان خرجه الdc يتجاوز ال 260 فولت dc ... فاين تكمن المشكله .. ممكن الافادة . مع خبراتكم . وشكرا................


----------



## الشوبى2 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررر ا على هذا المجهود اغلرائع


----------



## HENI ZOUAOUI (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اخى


----------



## alhatalani (31 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوور


----------



## saad_srs (1 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.تميم الأمير (1 يناير 2012)

*ذكريات جميلة لا تُنسى ......*

السلام عليكم ....
كيف حال الشباب ....
يسعدني أن أجد المحاضرات التي قمت بإعطائها عام 2005 في "كلية الهندسة الكهربائية والالكترونية - جامعة حلب" مع صديقي حيان في هذا المنتدى الكريم .
في ذلك الوقت شكلنا مع عدد من طلاب الكلية "وكنا وقتها في السنة الرابعة" مجموعة تطوعية (*معك*(*م*جموعة *ع*مل ال*ك*هرباء)) لإعطاء دروس مجانية على مدرجات الكلية في اختصاصات عديدة كان منها "برمجة متحكمات (avr) بلغة الإسمبلي" والذي توليت إعطائها مع صديقي حيان شحيمة .... حقيقة أيام جميلة جداً لاتنسى ... أرجو الله أن يكتبها في صحائف أعمالنا .
أشكر الأخ منار اليازجي على تحميل هذه المحاضرات في هذا المنتدى لتعم الفائدة أكبر قدر ممكن من طلاب الهندسة وبخاصة أن هذه المحاضرات باللغة العربية وهو ما لا يتوفر في كثير من الاختصاصات الهندسية في الجامعات العربية .....
أشكركم جميعاً وأعدكم بتقديم أفضل ما عندي من محاضرات في هذا المنتدى الكريم ....
السلام عليكم ...


----------



## حسين على شلبى (2 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## waleedeb (13 يناير 2012)

انا عندي مشروع (موائمه شاشه lcd ) بأستخدام المايكروكنترولر avr16 لو ممكن تساعدوني


----------



## hany eed (15 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووره


----------



## hany eed (15 يناير 2012)

ممكن حد من الاخوه المهندسين يشرحلى كيفيه عمل ريست لايرباج السياره


----------



## رياض يحيى (16 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد العقابي (16 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخي الفاضل 
مجهود متميز جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهدي البريهي (22 يناير 2012)

مشكورة جدا اختي العزيزة على المجهود الرائع
عندي مشكلة في فقدان الميكروكنترولر للبرنامج بعد ان يعمل لفترة 
والان اريد نسخ برنامج من ميكروكنترولر الى اخر ولكني لا اعرف اسم الجهاز الناسخ ولا برنامج النسخ
ياليت مساعدتي لعمل ذلك لميكروكنترولر 
at89c52 24pi
جزاك الله الف خير,,,,,


----------



## المهندس8 (26 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## qasim abid (2 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اختي العزيزة


----------



## staranza (7 فبراير 2012)

merci


----------



## جمال رمانه (13 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الكتب النادرة


----------



## جمال رمانه (13 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالكريم السبعاوي (14 فبراير 2012)

ممكن يا استاذ منار اذا كان عندكم اي ملفات او كتب عن المتحكم avr ,h واكون مشكور جدا


----------



## عبدالكريم السبعاوي (16 فبراير 2012)

مششششششششششششششكووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالكريم السبعاوي (16 فبراير 2012)

شششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## nehadd (22 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لا أعرف ماذا أقول لكن اسال الله لكم التوفيق​


----------



## alaa_1 (18 مارس 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر اخي


----------



## ahmedalgnaby (25 مارس 2012)

شكراااااا كثيراااااااا ونتمنى ان تعرض برامح خاصة بالبرمجة


----------



## صالح الجبيلي (26 مارس 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررر على الموضوع


----------



## lady moon (29 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز بس انا عايزة منك مساعدة تقدر تساعدني في تصميم دائرة 4_electrode sensor connected to microcontroller


----------



## mechaniker (4 أبريل 2012)

choukran jazilan w allah ya7fdhek men kolli makrouh


----------



## نمرالدين (6 أبريل 2012)

حياك الله مولانا نورالدين ورحم الله والديك .


----------



## MEENA (10 أبريل 2012)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## MEENA (10 أبريل 2012)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## iDz (12 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## مثنى عصام هاشم (17 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
جهود مشكورة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sunsong (20 أبريل 2012)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هبة الجرادي (21 أبريل 2012)

*أخ منال .. جوزيت وجميع مشرفي واعضاء الموقع الف خير
تم تحميل الاثي عشر ملفا بكل سهولة وتستحق بحق ادراجها ضمن مناهج التعليم العربية*


----------



## احمد الششتاوى (26 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## بائعة الورووود (28 أبريل 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## ابو أسامةh.s (4 مايو 2012)

مشكور والله يجزيك الخير اخي منار بس بعد ازنك اذا في عندك شرح عن متحكم Atmega 16


----------



## محمد جعفر عبد (9 مايو 2012)

بارك الله بيك مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohabd28eg (9 مايو 2012)

*رد*

*بارك الله بيك مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووور*


----------



## amine40-2 (10 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فك وجزاك عنا ألف خير أمين من المغرب


----------



## اميرة الجمااال (10 مايو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## مروان القصار (12 مايو 2012)

بوركت جهودكككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## حووورية البحر (14 مايو 2012)

Merciiiiiiiiiii bc


----------



## الفتاة الخجوولة (19 مايو 2012)

بااارك الله فيك


----------



## mr.salimali (24 مايو 2012)

اشكرك جدا جدا جددا جدا


----------



## فتوكة دلوعة (3 يونيو 2012)

Thankssssssssss <3


----------



## Abdel-Samad (7 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا .... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abdw9 (11 يونيو 2012)

تسلموا شباب


----------



## فتاة دلووعة (11 يونيو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## tariq rohiym (1 يوليو 2012)

اشتى اسوى مبرمجة لل atmega48 بلاً من شراءها فكيف يتم ذالك ساعدوني بارك الله فيكم انا فى امس الحاجه الى المساعده


----------



## إبراهيم العراقي (5 يوليو 2012)

جميل


----------



## speedman70 (11 يوليو 2012)

gooooooooooooooooood


----------



## منذر 1 (11 يوليو 2012)

موضوع اكثر من رائع شكرا جزيلاً .


----------



## عطر الصفااء (11 يوليو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ahmedmashhour (19 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مريوومة (21 يوليو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## م توفيق (30 يوليو 2012)

يسلموووووووووووووووو الانامل


----------



## عبدالكريم السبعاوي (2 أغسطس 2012)

_مشكوووووووووور جدا_


----------



## عذراااء (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## محمد جعفر عبد (5 أغسطس 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## لايلااا (15 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## جبار الغالبي (19 أغسطس 2012)

تسلم ع المجهود يا أستاذ


----------



## م رئبال (5 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخت منار


----------



## اليزاااا (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## محمد الساعدي20 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور على المجهود


----------



## ماايااا (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## الدنمو (16 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته اخى الفاضل ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## dodo4ever2100 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## midohamaki (22 نوفمبر 2012)

لله اكبر انا شايف رجال بجد فى الموضوع ده ومجهود كبير جدا الشكر يعجز عن الوفاء بيه ولكن عندى طلب من كل من يطلب مساعده فى مشروع انه يبدأ بحث ويحدد مشكله معينه مش يطلب المساعده فى المشروع كله من غير ما يحاول يبدأ الاول شكرا لكل المهندسين والهواه فى المنتدى وخاصه الموضوع ده لانه بجد اثراء عربى وفيه معلومات كتيره جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## al_mohtarf1988 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

غاية فى الروعة جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## م.أبو طارق (23 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير يا أخت منار


----------



## Emperor.ye (30 يناير 2013)

يعطيك الف عافية اخي


----------



## engade (31 يناير 2013)

ارجو المساعده في كتابه كود c لارسال واستقبال رساله بين gsm module wave com مع atmega128


----------



## ثامر خلف (26 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك مجهود رائع


----------



## عمرعلي ناجي (1 مارس 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## samoha-991 (20 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا والله ماقصرتم ابدا موفقين ان شاء الله


----------



## فارس البواب (22 مارس 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررة


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks...............


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks.................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks..................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks...................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks....................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks.....................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks......................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks.......................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks........................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks.........................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks..........................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks...........................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks............................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks.............................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks..............................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks...............................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks................................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks.................................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks..................................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks...................................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks....................................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks.....................................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks......................................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks.......................................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks........................................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks.........................................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks..........................................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks...........................................


----------



## اميييرتي (9 أبريل 2013)

*.......*

Thanks............................................


----------



## korzaty (17 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك​​


----------



## mohkhateeb (18 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله ومشكورين


----------



## mohkhateeb (24 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم الرجاء افادتنا بالمعرفة عن inverter واستخداماته في مجال التكييف وشروح للدوائر والمكونات وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## GOSEF (27 أبريل 2013)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## alasadee (17 مايو 2013)

جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## roush2040 (23 مايو 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng santana (1 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد مندور2 (3 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ABDEL KARIM TAHER (23 يونيو 2013)

Jazakoum allah 5ayran


----------



## هيشو منسي (23 يونيو 2013)

مجهود رائع


----------



## ibr_alrawi (23 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Ahmed albaghdadi (8 يوليو 2013)

شي رائع بجد عاشت الايادي


----------



## islamsun (10 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aya-hannoura (15 يوليو 2013)

I want to know how to write at commands of sim300 by embbedded C .. i connect sim300 through hyperterminal but now i want to set commands from microcontroller atmega32


----------



## Ayman-bit (23 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو ان تقبلوني عندكم كزائر وضيف جديد 
انا اختصاصي فني الكترونيات وانضممت اليكم لان منتداكم اعجبني كثيرا مما فيه من معلومات رائعة جدا ومفيدة لمهنة الالكترونيات في جميع مجالاتها 
واسال الله للقائمين على هذا المنتدى التوفيق ولزائره وضيوفه وانا ايضا منهم بالاستفادة من هذه المعلومات الجيدة والثمينة 
والله ولي التوفيق​


----------



## علي طه جاسم (26 يوليو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## ymalghamdi (31 يوليو 2013)

مشكووور


----------



## Abrar.M.M (26 سبتمبر 2013)

باااااااارك الله فيك بشمهندس منار


----------



## mnmn_mnmn (18 أكتوبر 2013)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Hakoz20 (12 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا لك, جزاك الله على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## modyz5 (1 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
2014:7:


----------



## omar abdelsadek (26 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## ahmed_xp (15 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abo_mazen500 (15 مارس 2014)

لو سمحت ممكن برنامج 

[h=5]CodeVisionAVR

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/h]


----------



## عبير الشرق (20 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الجهد المبذول
تحياتي


----------



## chihab_mo (31 مايو 2014)

بالفعل محاظرات روعة مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين

​


----------



## قصي حمودي (24 يونيو 2014)

مشكوررررررررررررررة عالمجهود الي بذلتي معنا 
تحياتنا والموفقية دائماً:31:


----------



## eng ahmed waref (15 يوليو 2014)

مشكوووور


----------



## الدقاري (17 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## عمروالسرساوى (19 أكتوبر 2014)

رائع جدا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مفيد يحي (18 ديسمبر 2014)

يعطيك الله العافيه


----------



## abdeklareem (17 يناير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## abdeklareem (17 يناير 2015)

شكرا جدا


----------



## الجبل الأقرع (1 يونيو 2015)

ماشاء الله ...جزاك الله خيرا .....


----------



## aboamr007 (8 يونيو 2015)

شكرا لك جزيلا ..


----------



## حسن شندي (4 يوليو 2015)

شكرا لك


----------



## ebrahem01212037 (28 يوليو 2015)

الى الامام يا شباب


----------



## فادى علاء (26 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## التواتي (13 يناير 2021)

تعجز الكلمات أن تعطي أُختنا منار كامل الشكر والإمتنان غير أني أتمنى لها كل الخير والتوفيق ودوام الصحة والعافية .


----------



## التواتي (15 مارس 2021)

ألف تحية لأخي منار على الموضوع الرائع والمجزء والمفصل لبرمجة المايكروكونترولر .. بارك الله فيك


----------

